# Balloon Debate round 2 begins!



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Farewell, Herr Wagner










By the power invested in the TalkClassical Forum Comminuty the final decision has been reached in this the first round of the Talk Classical Balloon Debate.

It is with much sadness that I announce the result of the first poll which has resulted in Herr Wagner being elected as the first composer who is to be asked to sacrifice himself for the greater good. Herr wagner has been asked to say a few parting words which we await with baited breath (containing, possibly another photo of his lovely firend!?).

With an unfamiliar sense of relief and grief our travellers continue undaunted in their voyage of discovery across the Alps (albeit in a rickety old bladder).

No sooner has Herr Wagner been asked to prepare for his final curtain call, than a mighty ripping sound is heard and a flash of brightly coloured callico drifts off down to the mountains behind them. The bloody thing has sprung another leak!

The balloon technicians estimate that the travelers have about two weeks to decide the next 'volunteer' for altruistic self-destruction. So the posts to look out for, dear readers are the ones marked:

B.D. rd. 2

This time our travellers are asked to use some of their major works as part of their defence so there should be some interesting (and hopefully controversial) stuff coming up!

As before there will be a poll and discusion.

So good luck to all prticipants.

FC


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The first of the second round posts has arrived. 
I urge you all to discover the music of Mr. Bottesini and his basic instict for survival. 
FC


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Tasteless, facile pigs! *jumps*

*is obliterated against the north tower of Neuschwanstein Castle*


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for those final thoughts Herr Wagner.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Gustav Mahler has given a heart wrenching plea describing the eomtional depths of, and sources of inspiration for his 2nd and 3rd (which I admit is amongst my own particular all time favorites) symphonies.
I heartily recomend a hard look at the works he brings to our attention.
Good luck, Herr Mahler!
FC


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

My thanks most kind sir.

GM


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Gesundheit!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Now Commrade Dimitri Shostakovich has spoken up too! I strongly advise that you read his revolutionalry draught about his second symphony and Opera Lady Macbeth immediately lest you too should fall under the scrutiny of the KGB!

Good Luck 'Tovarich'! _follows bear hugs with much slapping on backs (and possibly with those furry hats on)_
FC


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

At last we have appearances from Ginastera and Dear Mario who has been ill (travel sickness, no doubt!). I trust you will all examine the posts of the contestants carefully over the next week.

They are to be found here

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Ginastera
Shostakovitch 
Gustav Mahler
Bottesini

Be ruthless and decide who you think least deserves to stay afloat in this rickety rig!

Voting starts in one week!
FC


----------

